# Vizsla mix???



## Musika (Mar 7, 2013)

I do not own a purebred, and I am not even sure if my puppy is a vizsla, but after so many people telling me he looks like one I wanted to see what you all think. I rescued my puppy, Kovu, at 5 weeks old from a lady that said come get them or I am leaving them on the freeway... Now the lady said the mother was purebred black lab, but I never saw the mother, and the mother free ranged on an indian reservations so we have no clue as to what the father might have been. I have had many people tell me he looks lab, pitt bull and vizsla. The only for sure way we could know is to get a blood test and I dont feel like paying for that... yet... Kovu is now 7 months old, crazy energy, and really really smart. We can take him for a 2 mile jog, he comes home like it never happened. LOL  He does have light brindle, might be hard to see in the pictures. I just wanted to share and see what you all think, and read up on the breeds traits to help me train my crazy puppy better.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: I need some advice*

I can see some vizsla in the eyes and face in the pictures you posted of Kovu when he's a little older. It almost looks like a broader V face with lab ears. The brindle throws me off completely though. Cute pup.

You can get those DNA tests for about $50- might be worth checking out to see.

Out of curiosity- does your pup have webbed toes?


----------



## Musika (Mar 7, 2013)

Where would one get this DNA kit?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I know that Petsmart has kits that you can buy from their stores if you're in the states. There's always the option of buying online. It looks like Wisdom Panel has one that has gotten some good ratings.

http://www.amazon.com/Wisdom-Mixed-Breed-DNA-Test/dp/B004GFN2ZA


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

This one the (Ears) mean more and this is a must" 

;D


----------



## Musika (Mar 7, 2013)

SO the inside of the ear has to be all veiny/bumpy?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

LMAO

THE INSIDE OF THE OUTSIDE OF THE EAR THE FLAP MUST BE LIKE I POSTED

CLEAN SINCE 91

I MAY POUR ME A SUD"" : LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I am a long-time volunteer with the Stanislaus County Animal Shelter (Modesto) and am hoping the Vizsla Club Of Northern California can offer these three siblings a fresh start in life! If so, please contact my good friend Lisa at 209.480.8847.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jF0hny4qdI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


> Hoping to hear good news!


Celia Angel
Volunteer, Stanislaus County Animal Shelter (Modesto)
Cell: 209.402.8353

As of March 7th, they are living on super borrowed time.
RBD


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great post RBD on those doggies they need some loves and helps

the other the" flap" some call it a "web" as well outside part in the inner flap"

To all the Ladies these Tulips are for you"


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful! I hope you do find out. I thought he actually had a little touch of Pharaoh hound in the puppy pictures - when they still have floppy ears, like this one?


----------

